# Lighting Pole Base Specifications



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

This might help.









Technical Resources to Design and Install Pole Base


Here are all of the technical resources you will need to design and install precast light pole bases. Utilize light pole foundation design examples to help design your base and ensure it will arrive at the job site exactly as specified.



www.polebase.com


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

If you ask an engineer, it would be 20" and 10' down.
I can't comment on such a small pole, around the airport we have 48" by 60' with a 70' pole and 8 1000w heads. I will state that we haven't had any fall over so far.

Tim


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

That sounds a little light John. But I'm down on the coast and they are pretty serious about pole designs. I believe I would be required to submit an engineered stamped drawing for this base.

We also have a lot of sand down here.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Here are some eng specs from Ontario Provincial Standards.
As others have said, these are probably designed to the max. Province tends to be like that.



Standards



Another option is to contact a mfr. We've done that with USI (local here I think)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

emtnut said:


> Here are some eng specs from Ontario Provincial Standards.
> As others have said, these are probably designed to the max. Province tends to be like that.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have done that, just trying to get an RFP out the door and I don't know how much concrete to allocate for based on depth and diameter. I know that will be one of the first questions to come back.

Cheers
John


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

The bases for small poles are usually 11 to 13" square. Anchors are 1"X 36".
Usually we go a few feet below the frost line.
Then again, the precast bases are only 4 to 5 ft


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NYC traffic signals with a 20' mast arm are on 36" x 36" x 60". Streetlights are on 30" x 30" x 48". Many knocked over. None fell over but in the Rockaways a few in sandy soil went "yoink" during hurricane Sandy.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Depends upon:
Soil type
Wind zone
Height
Fixture wind rating
Quantity of fixtures
Anchor bolt dims
Available depth
Amount of concrete needed above grade for base protection


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

